# Passport renewal for child



## Purple (15 Jun 2022)

I'm in the process of renewing my daughter's passport.
I've made the online application and I've printed the Identity and Consent form and the Cover Sheet.
The application said that I would receive an email with information on any additional documentation required. I haven't received that email. Both parents have signed the consent form. Her last passport is less than 6 months out of date.

Does anyone know if there is any additional documentation required? As far as I can there there is none but I'm not certain.


----------



## peteb (15 Jun 2022)

there is no additional docs.  I renewed two kids passport in the last month.  One arrived within the indicated time frame.  The second i allegedly did something wrong on the the consent form!


----------



## Jazz01 (15 Jun 2022)

Hey @Purple - I think that is all the documentation that is needed. When did you post in the consent form & header sheet ? There should be an email sent to you so as to track the progress of the passport application, similar to below, from address: From:no-reply@dfa.ie


> Application Number: 1234567890987
> 
> Dear _XXXXXX_
> 
> ...


----------



## Purple (15 Jun 2022)

Thanks @Jazz01 . I posted the forms yesterday. I haven’t received any mail.


----------



## Jazz01 (15 Jun 2022)

@Purple , the email should have been generated from the online application you made. Have you checked through spam folder / filters ?


----------



## Purple (15 Jun 2022)

Jazz01 said:


> @Purple , the email should have been generated from the online application you made. Have you checked through spam folder / filters ?


Yep, I checked all that. No sign of it.


----------



## Shelby219 (19 Jun 2022)

Purple said:


> Yep, I checked all that. No sign of it.


A friend of mine renewed his child's passport online, 6 weeks later no passport and had to cancel their holiday, were due to fly last Friday!!


----------



## dubdub123 (19 Jun 2022)

I just found out that my sons TY group may be going on a foreign trip and he needs his passport in September for the booking. 
Hoping to get everything signed etc and do it online. Worried that he wont get it in time now.
I've heard that there has been wirh passport office unable to contact gardai who acted as witnesses. Anyone know can i get a relative in the garda to sign? 
Last time we physically went to garda station and used passport express, but apparently that's dreadful now.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jun 2022)

dubdub123 said:


> I've heard that there has been wirh passport office unable to contact gardai who acted as witnesses.


There was supposed to be a procedural change recently to mitigate this problem.








						Passport Office to increase staff and tweak child application process in response to surge
					

The requirement for children to get parental consent forms witnessed by gardaí has been an issue.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## peteb (20 Jun 2022)

dubdub123 said:


> I just found out that my sons TY group may be going on a foreign trip and he needs his passport in September for the booking.
> Hoping to get everything signed etc and do it online. Worried that he wont get it in time now.
> I've heard that there has been wirh passport office unable to contact gardai who acted as witnesses. Anyone know can i get a relative in the garda to sign?
> Last time we physically went to garda station and used passport express, but apparently that's dreadful now.


No.  The form states that the witness cannot be related to the child.  But it's not just a garda.  It can be teacher, priest, engineer, bank manager, accountant.  All the typical pillar of the community jobs back in the 1960's.


----------



## BellaWella (22 Jun 2022)

dubdub123 said:


> I just found out that my sons TY group may be going on a foreign trip and he needs his passport in September for the booking.
> Hoping to get everything signed etc and do it online. Worried that he wont get it in time now.
> I've heard that there has been wirh passport office unable to contact gardai who acted as witnesses. Anyone know can i get a relative in the garda to sign?
> Last time we physically went to garda station and used passport express, but apparently that's dreadful now.


My daughter just finished TY. My advice is apply for the passport now. I applied for my daughters (renewal) by An Post Express service. The passport office received the application at the end of February 2022 and I got the passport mid May last month. My daughters passport was expired by 6 or 7 years. In TY year there will be trips and outings where they will be asked to produce photo id. For example in early March my daughters school had a trip planned to Dail Eireann and they were told oh make sure you all have valid id passport etc; because my daughter didn't have hers she had to opt out of the day at Dail Eireann. It's crazy we genuinely didn't realise she would need her passport for TY year. Also another warning for certain Job Placements they will need Garda Vetting, for example my daughter wanted to gain work experience in a primary school but was told last minute oh you need Garda Vetting, and apparently that takes 6 weeks or so. Good Luck.


----------



## Leo (22 Jun 2022)

BellaWella said:


> I applied for my daughters (renewal) by An Post Express service.


Just curious but was there a particular reason you chose to use the An Post option?


----------



## dubdub123 (22 Jun 2022)

BellaWella said:


> My daughter just finished TY. My advice is apply for the passport now. I applied for my daughters (renewal) by An Post Express service. The passport office received the application at the end of February 2022 and I got the passport mid May last month. My daughters passport was expired by 6 or 7 years. In TY year there will be trips and outings where they will be asked to produce photo id. For example in early March my daughters school had a trip planned to Dail Eireann and they were told oh make sure you all have valid id passport etc; because my daughter didn't have hers she had to opt out of the day at Dail Eireann. It's crazy we genuinely didn't realise she would need her passport for TY year. Also another warning for certain Job Placements they will need Garda Vetting, for example my daughter wanted to gain work experience in a primary school but was told last minute oh you need Garda Vetting, and apparently that takes 6 weeks or so. Good Luck.


Great thank you for the advice! He needs the passport for September apparently in order to book a trip away. Hadnt thought of it at all being honest.
Thank you for the heads up regarding garda vetting. Any idea if he would need the placement first then vetted just for that? 
I remember few years back i had to be vetted for coaching little athletics and separate vetting for scouts. Took so long. Thank you, really appreciate it


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jun 2022)

dubdub123 said:


> Any idea if he would need the placement first then vetted just for that?


As far as I know, you have to be vetted for a specific role and separately each time for roles that require it. I don't think that there's any way of getting "preemptive" general vetting.


----------



## dubdub123 (23 Jun 2022)

ClubMan said:


> As far as I know, you have to be vetted for a specific role and separately each time for roles that require it. I don't think that there's any way of getting "preemptive" general vetting.


Ok thank you. I remember it was like that few years back and really slowed things down. Good to be caware of this in advance for TY. Wouldn't have thought it was needed for that age group (15/16 year olds)


----------



## dubdub123 (23 Jun 2022)

Has anyone just taken the digital photo themselves ? Orcwould you recommend going to one of thosephoto boots?


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (24 Jun 2022)

I submitted an online application on 23 May. Documents should have reached the passport office by about 3 June but only showed up as "received" on the tracker on 9 June.

Today (24 June) I checked on line and see that the passport book is being printed.

So it seems about *three weeks from receipt of documents to printing at the moment for a child renewal*, most likely four weeks when you factor in post at both ends.


----------



## dubdub123 (24 Jun 2022)

NoRegretsCoyote said:


> I submitted an online application on 23 May. Documents should have reached the passport office by about 3 June but only showed up as "received" on the tracker on 9 June.
> 
> Today (24 June) I checked on line and see that the passport book is being printed.
> 
> So it seems about *three weeks from receipt of documents to printing at the moment for a child renewal*, most likely four weeks when you factor in post at both ends.


Ok thats good to know. Ive just submitted my sons application on line and now need to get consent form sorted. His other parent lives in a different county so could take a while to get it all signed. Need it for september so hopefully no big issues. 
I heard that adult renewals are turning around in about a week. 
Can you post up once you receive passport please?


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (24 Jun 2022)

dubdub123 said:


> His other parent lives in a different county


I assume they take a risk-based approach to scrutinising child applications and my guess is that parents who reside at different addresses are much more likely to have the application doubled checked. So do it in good time and if possible get the same person to witness both parents' signatures.



dubdub123 said:


> Can you post up once you receive passport please?


Will do!


----------



## Leo (24 Jun 2022)

dubdub123 said:


> Has anyone just taken the digital photo themselves ? Orcwould you recommend going to one of thosephoto boots?


We did it for ours, he was smiling but they accepted it. 

All depends on your child and how easy you think it might be to get them to sit still in one of those booths. At least at home you can get them at their calmest and it's not a big deal to quit and try later if they're not in the mood.


----------



## dubdub123 (29 Jun 2022)

Ok, so i completed online form few days ago for my son and logged in tonight to print it out

Ive just completed online form.for another child and tried to log in right after and got an error about the security questions 

I dont know if i need to wait a while before logging in or if i might have submitted incorrect info within application. Has anyone had similar issue? Thanks


----------



## dubdub123 (29 Jun 2022)

dubdub123 said:


> Ok, so i completed online form few days ago for my son and logged in tonight to print it out
> 
> Ive just completed online form.for another child and tried to log in right after and got an error about the security questions
> 
> I dont know if i need to wait a while before logging in or if i might have submitted incorrect info within application. Has anyone had similar issue? Thanks




So i was able to log in this morning and print the form no issue.

Quick question - does it have to be the same witness to witness guardian A & Guardian B? 

Im Guardian A, can i bring child and get ID confirmed and witness my signature
Can Guardian B then go elsewhere and get their consent witnessed? 

Its not clear as the example form shows same witness


----------



## Johnno75 (29 Jun 2022)

dubdub123 said:


> Has anyone just taken the digital photo themselves ? Orcwould you recommend going to one of thosephoto boots?


I did. It was accepted online by the dfa website but then rejected in the Passport Office as the dfa system had cropped the photo removing the very top of my daughter’s ponytail!

They said that there had to be a certain distance between the photographed head and the borders of the photo.

I got a link to resubmit another photo but the dfa website kept cropping the pic resulting in the same issue. That failed so I had to request another link to resubmit another photo.

That link never came. Then lo and behold, the passport arrived a week later.

Stressed doesn’t explain the experience!


----------



## dubdub123 (30 Jun 2022)

Johnno75 said:


> I did. It was accepted online by the dfa website but then rejected in the Passport Office as the dfa system had cropped the photo removing the very top of my daughter’s ponytail!
> 
> They said that there had to be a certain distance between the photographed head and the borders of the photo.
> 
> ...



Oh god thats terrible. I took the photos and submitted. Seem ok but hard to know if they will be rejected. What a three ring circus


----------



## dubdub123 (30 Jun 2022)

Has anyone experienced issues if they had different witnesses to passport application? Trying to get that consent form sorted now


----------



## Johnno75 (30 Jun 2022)

dubdub123 said:


> Has anyone experienced issues if they had different witnesses to passport application? Trying to get that consent form sorted now


Just go to the Garda station and have the same Garda witness all signatures. Be very very careful to read the consent form carefully as it can be confusing as to who signs where. Just follow the instructions, but be careful that the Guard doesn’t sign where you should sign or vice versa.


----------



## POC (30 Jun 2022)

dubdub123 said:


> Has anyone experienced issues if they had different witnesses to passport application? Trying to get that consent form sorted now


I did a child renewal passport recently. My husband and I had different witnesses. No problems. Passport arrived on the expected date.


----------



## POC (30 Jun 2022)

Neither of our witnesses was a Garda. One teacher and one doctor.


----------



## dubdub123 (30 Jun 2022)

POC said:


> Neither of our witnesses was a Garda. One teacher and one doctor.


Ok thats very helpful thank you.


----------



## Purple (30 Jun 2022)

My daughters passport has just been posted. Happy days!


----------



## dubdub123 (30 Jun 2022)

Purple said:


> My daughters passport has just been posted. Happy days!


Not too bad so! Do you mind me asking if you had same witness or different witnesses?


----------



## Purple (1 Jul 2022)

dubdub123 said:


> Not too bad so! Do you mind me asking if you had same witness or different witnesses?


We had the same witness.


----------



## BellaWella (2 Jul 2022)

dubdub123 said:


> Great thank you for the advice! He needs the passport for September apparently in order to book a trip away. Hadnt thought of it at all being honest.
> Thank you for the heads up regarding garda vetting. Any idea if he would need the placement first then vetted just for that?
> I remember few years back i had to be vetted for coaching little athletics and separate vetting for scouts. Took so long. Thank you, really appreciate it


Honestly I am unsure, but what I would recommend you do is Enquire with the school and maybe also Enquire with your local Garda station. Its best if you get the ball rolling *Before say Mid September.


----------



## dubdub123 (21 Aug 2022)

Just an update that it took approx 2 weeks from when they received consent form, to when childrens renewal passports arrived. The estimate date had been end august and they arrived 2 weeks early.


----------

